# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E & Dbol - 1st Cycle

## JasonT

Weeks 1-12: Test E @ 500mg/week
Weeks 1-4: Dbol @ 30mg/day

HCG @ 250iu twice a week (starting week 3)
Liquidex @ .25mg EOD (starting week 2)

PCT: nolva/clomid


First pin was yesterday...drew with 18, pinned with 25. Pinned the glute with one hand (couldn't reach with the second hand). Tried to keep my hand steady, but the pin still moved around a little. A little sore today, but nothing major.


I'll update this thread with pics and progress as I go... :7up:

----------


## D7M

What's your starting stats?

----------


## JasonT

Age: 28
Height: 5' 9.5" 
Weight: 180 lbs. ~11% bf

Been working out for around 12 years semi-consistently

Took this today...didn't have anyone to hold the camera for me

----------


## JasonT

Right cheek is sore...feels like theres a giant lump under there.

----------


## DaMann

Best of luck bro. Hope some ppl will chime in on the gaint lump.

----------


## JasonT

Thanks...2nd shot is tonight. Will try and have the mrs. help me out so it can be more stable and hopefully avoid any discomfort.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

Telling ya bud try your delt, right delt

goodluck, let us know when you start feeling the dbol and the test

----------


## JasonT

Hoping to start feeling the bol this weekend


Injected myself again last night...this went a little smoother than the last one. I did the other glute and massaged the area for a good 5 minutes before taking a hot shower.

I'll consider doing the delts, but I only have 1.5" pins. I know to only go in half way (3/4"), but it might be hard to hold it steady at that position.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

> Hoping to start feeling the bol this weekend
> 
> 
> Injected myself again last night...this went a little smoother than the last one. I did the other glute and massaged the area for a good 5 minutes before taking a hot shower.
> 
> I'll consider doing the delts, but I only have 1.5" pins. I know to only go in half way (3/4"), but it might be hard to hold it steady at that position.


Ive used 1.5" pins and i go in 1.25" roughly. I found it went smoother using the 1.5" on my delts

I did my first pin in my quad and the rest of been on my delts just switching off.

I get on my knees put my arm extended out infront of me but lay it on my bed and then use my other hand to pin. I rarely have any soreness

----------


## DaBullet

Good luck bro this cycle is going to blow you up you already have a pretty solid base. Goodluck I will ask one of the doctors here in the ER and see what he recommends bro.

----------


## JasonT

^^^ thanks bro...the pain has gotten worse today and i have some sciatic pain running down my leg, almost as if the swelling is pressing against the nerve. No body aches or anything since yesterday though.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

curious how its going bro results should be great. 1.5 in delts damn i tried that before and not good i like 1" for delts and if i was going to do quads it would be 1" look around the local pharmacies you can find what you need. good luck though

----------


## JasonT

Pinned the delt yesterday with a 1.5. I left half an inch showing though, went extremely smooth. I used lifted's advice and put my arm out on the bed. Have some soreness today, but nothing major, was still able to get a good chest workout today.

The pain in my glute from my very first pin is starting to ease up, so that's a good sign.


Today is day 8 on dbol , I felt a little more strength, but nothing significant yet.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

good to hear it went smooth

For some reason everytime I do my left delt it has a little soreness but never any soreness in my right arm.

I use 1.5" pin and go all the way down or just enough to grab it if it breaks.

----------


## DaBullet

good to hear that your leg is getting better bro I pinned on my delt to on monday and man my shoulder don't hurt all that much, hardly any soreness at all I think I'm sticking to my delts from now on. Keep us posted!

----------


## JasonT

Yeah, the delt was real smooth. Pain feels like a dead arm, but nothing like glute. I think the main problem with glutes is that i'm sitting all day at work.

My glute feels 100% again, there's a small lump, but zero pain. I'll be doing my other delt tonight and then rotating back to glutes.


I'm starting to notice a difference with the dbol , I feel much rounder and the pumps in the gym are great. I feel like my body is craving more volume.

As for my mojo, I noticed it is less watery and the amount has decreased.

----------


## gearBOAH

good luck bro, it looks like a solid cycle.

----------


## DaMann

Glad to hear your doing better bro. Keep us posted.

----------


## JasonT

Thanks...pinned the other delt last night. Passed through a nerve i think cuz my shoulder twitched and i felt a sting, but pushed the pin a little further in and injected. Went smooth for the most part.

I'll be working shoulders tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes.

----------


## nycap

there are two possible reasons for the lump: (1) infection forms an abcess; and more likely (2) the shot didnt get deep enough. if its due to an abcess the lump will typically be large, like two inches across on the surface, it will be bruised in appearance, itll feel warm to the touch and be quite sore. rarely an abcess will need to be drained by a doctor to save the muscel. if the lump is only from not getting it deep enough itll be smaller and itll be like more like a large marble in the muscel. the only real problem with this is that sometimes some of the shot escapes out of the muscle you can wind up with a little lump under the skin that dosnt go away. ive had a couple stay for i dont know, like two years. now im very carefull to push the 1.5 inch pin in all the way. i favor 23 or 22 gauge (13 cents a peace at wallmart). 

as far as the cycle goes its perfect for a first cycle. id recomend short and hard though. 2 shots sustanon monday and 2 thursday. 50mgs dbol before everywork out. do this for six week on and six weeks off. you dont need pct becuase of the short cylce length; the body will return to homeostasis for 2 weeks out of 12. 

you wont "feel" the dbol with extended use. it dosnt work like that, it wont biuld up in your system. you have to increase the dose. and then take it right before you work out. Then you will "feel" it and it will help you work out harder and more importantly it will add an anabolic kick to the post work out window for absorbing protien.

hope this helps, best luck  :Smilie:

----------


## JasonT

I'm having a similar reaction in my delt right now (same as 1st glute injection). I know that i hit a nerve on the delt, so maybe that's what happened with the glute as well. Glute is ok now (after 2 weeks), but now my delt is swelling down my bicep. You can kind of see in the pic:

----------


## nycap

I can’t really tell from the picture but like I said if it gets all black and blue and feels hot it’s an infection abscess. And if it doesn’t go away then it needs to be drained by a doctor. I’ve had a couple and they just go away after like a week. But i saw this show where this guy tried to drain it himself at home and the infection got into his blood stream and almost killed him, not to mention he lost a chunk of his bicep. 

But lumps in general are nothing to worry about they happen all the time. these compounds are irritating and sometimes the shot will just make a little pool in there before it disperses into the whole muscle. The only solution I’ve found is to push the 1.5 inch pin in all the way. That’s why I never use my delts, I don’t know if they are deep enough. I only use my quads and glutes and I always rotate sites. Also try pushing the plunger down _real_ slow and massaging the site while you hold the cotton ball over the little hole.

Hope this can help. btw your physique is coming in very nicely.  :Smilie:

----------


## JasonT

^^^ Thanks man. It's not black or blue, just red and swollen....exactly like the glute was. I hit shoulders today and was able to ignore the pain.

tomorrow morning I start week 3. I think i'll be injecting my glute. I'll also be starting hcg @ 250ius, twice a week and adex @ .25mg eod.

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

I might have missed it but which delt was it? right or left? I pinned my left yesterday and now my left arm feels like I got a dead arm. I have not once had a single issue injecting into my right delt.

And if your diet is spot on and by your pics you should be pretty damn big by the time you are done. HOpe you keep your gains

----------


## JasonT

^^^ It was probably close to a nerve as well. My other delt is fine. 


My diet is good, but i think it's time to up my calories.

----------


## JasonT

Also: I'm upping my dbol dosage to 40mg/day

I was taking a 10mg pill morning, noon, and evening. I'm adding a 4th before workouts. We'll see how that goes.

----------


## gbrice75

Following you now bro, and anxiously awaiting for my own to start kickin!

----------


## DaBullet

Man that sucks about your arm bro!! This cycle is going to get you huge bro you already have a good base and you should blow up bro. good luck with the arm.

----------


## 6ft5

I'm in! Looks good that swelling is prob just a nerve. You lookn a bit more swole already.

----------


## JasonT

^^^ no biggie, it's getting better, just a normal virgin muscle reaction

----------


## JasonT

So, it turns out I've really been on a test e/laxative cycle.... :1laugh:

----------


## dezza6969

Serious?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> So, it turns out I've really been on a test e/laxative cycle....


lol whattt???

so your dbols were laxatives???  :Haha:

----------


## JasonT

don't know what they were, but i'm on my fourth week and haven't noticed any significant size/strength changes. I think the test might be starting to creep in. I start week 5 on sunday.

----------


## dezza6969

That sux mate but when u start getting results from the test the fake dbol 
will b a distant memory  :Smilie:

----------


## DaBullet

hey bro that's some jacked up shit about the dbol ! Hows everything else going man any size increase or strength increase yet?? You started around the same time as I did right??

----------


## arshigtx

Thats a shame to hear about your dbol being bunk. I know a lot of preparation goes into doing a cycle and to have your stuff be fake must really be a major disappointment. I hope the test works at least and you see some decent gains.

----------


## hektikk

subbed!

im just wondering

is it possible that ur just not responding to dbol ?

----------


## JasonT

After talking with my source (reputable btw), I was assured that the dbol was legit and that it was part of a larger batch in which no other complaints were received.

I believe this as it is such a cheap product compared to the other legit items I purchased from them and it wouldn't make much sense to produce bunk pills that look identical to the real thing.


so it is definitely possible that I'm just not responding to these specific dbols. I will try a different lab on the next go around before drawing any conclusions.

----------


## JasonT

> hey bro that's some jacked up shit about the dbol! Hows everything else going man any size increase or strength increase yet?? You started around the same time as I did right??


Started on April 18, this sunday will be the start of week 5 (doing sun/wed).

I've been sick the past couple days, but have still been forcing myself to stay on point with my diet and workouts.

I believe the test is starting to kick in, I'm seeing an increase in strength and I feel much fuller. These next few weeks should be fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## nycap

obviously i cant say what youve got there. but from what you said the dose was low. cuz i know that for me i didnt see anything nice with dbol until taking 50mgs at once. yeah taking 10mgs at a time, itll be doing something, but i dont think youll see it in the mirror.

----------


## junkiescumbag

good read hope it goes well

----------


## JasonT

Update: on week 7, haven't gained any weight. Getting extremely frustrated/confused/unmotivated.

I'm really interested on finding out other peoples' experience with the same lab that i'm using. It sucks that we can't mention lab names here. I've done searches on other forums and have seen mixed opinions, but the general consensus is that it's a great ugl, but nowhere near human grade.


I've validated the serial numbers on the lab's website....could my gear still be bunk?

I've noticed an increase in vascularity and libido, some increase in strength (very very slight), but that's about it. 

Could my gear be massively underdosed?

----------


## JasonT

I know that people are going to ask about my diet, so i'll go ahead and post it here:

Meal 1: banana, protein shake (1 scoop myofusion, 10 oz. water)

Workout

Meal 2: 4 eggs, bowl of oatmeal w/honey/cinnamon/half&half, protein shake (1 scoop myo, 10 oz. skim milk)

Meal 3: 10 oz. chicken breast, bowl of brown rice

Meal 4: Whole grain pasta, ground beef, home made pasta sauce

Meal 5: Protein shake (2 cups skim milk, 2 tbsp natty peanut butter, 2 scoops myofusion, 1 cup oats)

Meal 6: 8-10 oz. Salmon, 1 cup vegetables

Meal 7: Casein shake (2 scoops on casein, 2 cups skim milk)

I also drink ~1 gallon of water a day.



Just to add - 90% of my injections have been extremely painful/swollen, and this usually lasts 5-7 days after the injection....i know this is very uncommon with test e

----------


## Focusmen

how much weight you up total now?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

hate to hear that bro. but week 7 and only very slight gains is not a good sign. i have generally made the most of my gains by then. hope you find out what the deal is.

----------


## stewiessexyparties

Week 7, you should atleast have gained 5-7kgs in just water weight at the very least IMO.

----------


## 6ft5

Dang that sucks! Thought u looked pretty swoll in that last pic. Guess ur just swoll all the time.

----------


## JasonT

> how much weight you up total now?


Maybe 5 lbs., but that was in the first couple weeks, I think mainly due to my increase in calories.

----------


## JasonT

I'm kind of confused on how to proceed right now....

do I continue to inject? 

do i need to do pct?

should i continue to take hcg ?

should i continue to take liquidex (which i know is legit because it's from ar)?

should i double my dosage of the "test" to see if it does anything?

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

honestly and I know it sucks, but you should probably get bloodwork done. And sit in misery for the week it takes to get your results. I would inject until you get the results to confirm what is going on. As you know, I suffered through a week and found out my $hit was junk and wish I had gotten the bloodwork done wayyyy sooner

----------


## JasonT

> honestly and I know it sucks, but you should probably get bloodwork done. And sit in misery for the week it takes to get your results. I would inject until you get the results to confirm what is going on. As you know, I suffered through a week and found out my $hit was junk and wish I had gotten the bloodwork done wayyyy sooner


for sure...that's probably the wisest thing to do

----------


## RotorHead

damn bro, very sorry to hear about your dbol . your never going to be sure until you get your bloodwork done. im no expert but id stop using the dbol.

----------


## RotorHead

ooops, your on week 7 and no gains. ouch id stop taking everything all together. i might take some nolva for a couple weeks but thats it

----------


## yannick35

My first and only steroid cycle was junk, i gained almost 20 pounds in 12 weeks but i never got the steroid look if you know what i mean, my appetite went true the roof and most of my gains where fat, i must have gained 4 inches on my waist. The guy that was selling the stuff at the gym got some major beating for selling that counterfeit crap to the other gym members.

I was on the same cycle as another guy who took the same dosage as me and he looked amazing deca test enhantate, i also had winstrol v and he did not imagine.

I am looking into doing another cycle 10 years later, but going with my sport doctor he can get deca for the test well i have eared that most of it is legit.

I really hope things work out for you, still you got one hell of a great shape.

----------


## bigpaul66

> Thanks...pinned the other delt last night. Passed through a nerve i think cuz my shoulder twitched and i felt a sting, but pushed the pin a little further in and injected. Went smooth for the most part.
> 
> I'll be working shoulders tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes.


Don't sweat it when this happens as it does it to me sometimes too, you just passed by a nerve. Long as yo asperate and no blood, pump er in  :Smilie:  Little spams in Delt will happen again so dont sweat it when it does.

----------


## bigpaul66

> I'm having a similar reaction in my delt right now (same as 1st glute injection). I know that i hit a nerve on the delt, so maybe that's what happened with the glute as well. Glute is ok now (after 2 weeks), but now my delt is swelling down my bicep. You can kind of see in the pic:


Buy 1" needs and burry them in delt... or get 1 1/2" and sink them in quad.. quad shots a a breeze and preferred if more than 1ml injection... how much you dumping in delt per shot? Should not be more than 1 ml per delt.

----------


## bigpaul66

> I'm having a similar reaction in my delt right now (same as 1st glute injection). I know that i hit a nerve on the delt, so maybe that's what happened with the glute as well. Glute is ok now (after 2 weeks), but now my delt is swelling down my bicep. You can kind of see in the pic:


Oh and that picture shows you circling your freakin bicep, where are you sticking exactly? Find the edge of your shoulder bone and span your 4 fingers (no thumb) down from that, this is where you should be.

----------


## JasonT

> Don't sweat it when this happens as it does it to me sometimes too, you just passed by a nerve. Long as yo asperate and no blood, pump er in  Little spams in Delt will happen again so dont sweat it when it does.





> Buy 1" needs and burry them in delt... or get 1 1/2" and sink them in quad.. quad shots a a breeze and preferred if more than 1ml injection... how much you dumping in delt per shot? Should not be more than 1 ml per delt.





> Oh and that picture shows you circling your freakin bicep, where are you sticking exactly? Find the edge of your shoulder bone and span your 4 fingers (no thumb) down from that, this is where you should be.



I was just circling where the swelling was...it swelled down my arm.

I do 1.5" in the delts and glutes, 1ml per injection. This was an old post, i'm on week 8 now and haven't seen results, so i'm suspecting bunk gear.

----------


## bjpennnn

bro you have a great base to start with i will be following this.

----------


## Focusmen

> I'm kind of confused on how to proceed right now....
> 
> do I continue to inject? 
> 
> do i need to do pct?
> 
> should i continue to take hcg ?
> 
> should i continue to take liquidex (which i know is legit because it's from ar)?
> ...




get your bloodwork done now and see where your at. if your leveles are in the normal range then the gear did nothing and there no need to do pct. good news is you can get new gear and start now.

i have an awesome online place that does my bloods(results in 24hrs). pm me if you want the site

----------


## Skywalker727

About that swelling in your bicep. im on my first cycle now and i got the EXACT same thing after my first delt pin. it was a little sore the first 4 days nothing bad. than out of nowhere 5 days after i woke up with a swollen bicep and shoulder that hurt like ****ing hell. skin was red and was hot to touch. and i had a painful lump in "bicep" for a week.
never ****ing with the delt again. quads are now my fav spot. such a breeze and have the most visibility and control over any other spot.

----------


## anabolic1979

> Update: on week 7, haven't gained any weight. Getting extremely frustrated/confused/unmotivated.
> 
> I'm really interested on finding out other peoples' experience with the same lab that i'm using. It sucks that we can't mention lab names here. I've done searches on other forums and have seen mixed opinions, but the general consensus is that it's a great ugl, but nowhere near human grade.
> 
> 
> I've validated the serial numbers on the lab's website....could my gear still be bunk?
> 
> I've noticed an increase in vascularity and libido, some increase in strength (very very slight), but that's about it. 
> 
> Could my gear be massively underdosed?


thats why i dont touch ugl's stick with human grade reputable brands

----------

